# To Gus and maybe others



## goldstar31 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm getting peculiar attempts to contact me. Something about 'documents'Maybe others are getting the same attempts. Who knows?

Perhaps a message via the forum might clear matters. 
Regards

Norman


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 19, 2016)

Same here Norman.

Opened up the link as I thought it was OK coming from Gus, but my AVG Prof. stopped it dead in it's tracks saying it was venomous.

Maybe Gus has had his email account raided and stolen.

John


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks John. I was worried that it was all just the effects of  the Goat and Compasses and then the 18 or so courses at a Chinese Banquet. 

I keep wondering whether Gus might make it down to Fiji. I'm spending my tax refund there!


Somewhat hazily
Norman


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 19, 2016)

I got one too this morning, was going to contact him to see it it was legit before opening the link, you have saved me the trouble.

J


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice to know other people care- as a change to whoever was taking his good name in vain.

My thanks, gentlemen

Norman


----------



## BaronJ (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Norman, Guys,

I got one as well, but it got caught by spamassassin and put into the trash automatically.


----------



## Swifty (Apr 21, 2016)

I got one as well, as soon as I saw an attachment it was deleted.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 4, 2016)

Hi Gus--Again.

Another peculiar message about a 'document' was received in my e-Mails.

Please confirm on a PM here, the firm which we both worked for before .
You in the Far East and me in the early 1950's in the UK.

Notice for the rest of your friends to take notice, please.

Regards

Norman


----------



## Blogwitch (May 5, 2016)

Yet again, just like Norm, the infected link turned up in an email this morning.

So please be aware, if you get an email from Gus that has a link in the first line, let your virus killer do it's work.

John


----------



## goldstar31 (May 5, 2016)

Thank you, John for your support again

Norman


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 5, 2016)

I had 4 new infected emails from Gus when I got up this morning. I have Gus's real email address  so I emailed him and asked him to take his computer off line until he gets it properly de-bugged.--Brian Rupnow


----------



## BaronJ (May 5, 2016)

So far I've only had the one that I mentioned earlier.  I've not had any more as far as I know !

Having said that if you are not on the white list, it's likely that I would never see suspicious mail since it automatically goes in the trash. 

But I agree that it does seem that Gus's machine is suspect.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks Brian,

                     I didn't have Gus's new e-mail. 


Hopefully this nice fellow will get it all sorted and we can get on with life.

More important, your people in Alberta isn't it? I think that all we Limey's think exactly the same.

Norman


----------



## RonGinger (May 5, 2016)

> I had 4 new infected emails from Gus when I got up this morning. I have  Gus's real email address  so I emailed him and asked him to take his  computer off line until he gets it properly de-bugged.--Brian Rupnow



It is not likely from his machine. If a hacker gets your email address they can send mail that appears to come from it, when it fact it comes from their machine.  If you know how to decode all the headers you can see this, but very few people can read that stuff, or even see it on their normal mail reader.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 5, 2016)

I would suspect that the hacker, if there is one, has stolen Gus' address file as well. Otherwise how could the hacker know who to send emails to?

John


----------

